# How late can implantation bleeding occur?



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Girls
Gutted to see some pinky mucousy staining on the loo paper today, day 12 of the 2ww. It looks very much like my pre-AF bleeding that I usually have so I am prepared for the worst.

Can implantaiton bleeding occur on day 12 or is this too late in the day?? Does anyone know what implantation bleeding usually looks like 

Thanks for your advice    
Mrs-GG


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

lots of people reading my post but no replies    Can anyone help?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Mrs GG

I have never had one so dont know what it looks like but thought implantation can take place between 5-12 days past fertilisation??

Not sure wot time span is if your eggs are put back fertilised...only going by IUI

sorry cant help hun

good luck


----------



## ejw (Feb 15, 2006)

I had implantation bleeding on day 8, but I know that one of the other girls who I speak to a lot on here had hers on day 11 .. and she has a BFP.

Mine looked pink and was very watery ....

Good luck


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I replied to your post on ask a nurse thread...

Here's some info on implantation bleeding...

"What is Implantation Bleeding? 
Implantation bleeding is lighter than menstrual bleeding, and consists of pink or brown colored blood. Implantation bleeding occurs when the trophoblast, or tissue that surrounds the egg, attaches to the endometrium and slowly eats its way into the lining. As it does so, it eats through the mother's blood vessels, forming blood lakes within itself. When these blood lakes form near the surface of the trophoblast, they often cause implantation bleeding. 

Remember, the difference between period and implantation bleeding is the amount; implantation bleeding is considerably lighter than menstrual bleeding. Menses and implantation bleeding should be different enough so that you can tell. Here are some frequently asked questions about spotting: 

When does implantation bleeding occur? 
Usually 5-12 days after ovulation, so just around the time that you would be getting your period. Bleeding during ovulation is something different. 

What does implantation bleeding look like? 
Implantation bleeding signs are a light pink or brown colored spotting"


Obviously with ivf the timing may be slightly different but fingers crossed for you  

I know what you're going through cos I'm on 11dpt and had some pinky cm last night and a tiny tiny blob of browny colour mucus this morning which I noticed when putting in the cyclogest...I don't get spotting or period pains but do have heavy feeling in belly and some more twinges last few days so I'm convinced AF is on way...despite the fact I know many ladies get spotting in early pg.

Sending you loads of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## StaceyUK (May 8, 2006)

Hi! I'm new here but just wanted to post my experience. I came off the Pill after 12 years at the end of Jan this year. My first cycle was about 45 days, my next cycle was 25 and the one after that 25. Since coming off the Pill I started getting spotting about 5 days before AF (starting with being pink and then going to brown and then eventual AF).

This cycle I had the same exact thing. About 9DPO (in my estimate) I started with the pink spotting and AF cramps, this continued (although the spotting turned to brown) until 13 DPO and then nothing. I tested on 14 DPO and got a BFP. 

So I just wanted to say it's possible to have spotting and AF cramps and get a BFP. In fact, I still feel like AF is just around the corner and keep expecting her to show up but I've read this is quite normal!! 

Good luck!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations Stacey...

...great news that you conceived so quickly after coming off the pill    hope you have a happy & healthy pregnancy and beyond 

Take care
Natasha


----------

